# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كلمة ضرة هذه هل يصح قولها للزوجة الثانية ؟!!

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

سؤال وهو كلمة ضرة هذه هل تصح ؟!!
قولها للزوجة الثانية
الجواب 
من فضيلة الشيخ _عبد الرحمن السحيم_ 
:فهذا تعبير صحيح ولا إشكال فيه .. ففي الصحيحين من حديث أسماء أن امرأة قالت : يا رسول الله إن لي ضَـرّة ، فهل عليّ جُناح إن تشبعت من زوجي غير الذي يعطيني ؟ فقال رسول الله : صلى الله عليه وسلم : المتشبِّع بما لم يُعْطَ كَلابِس ثَوبي زُور . 
فلم يُنكر عليها تسمية جارتها ضرّة ! 
قال الإمام النووي : قال أهل اللغة : كل واحدة من زوجتيّ الرجل ضَـرّة للأخرى ، سُمّيت بذلك لحصول المضارّة بينهما في العادة ، وتَضَرّر كل واحدة بالأخرى . اهـ . 
وفي حديث المغيرة بن شعبة قال : ضَرَبَتِ امرأة ضرتها بعمود فسطاط وهى حُبلى فقتلتها . رواه مسلم . 
والجمْع : ضرائر  
وفي حديث الإفك قال أم عائشة لعائشة : يا بُنية هوّني على نفسك الشأن ، فو الله لقلما كانت امرأة قط وضيئة عند رجل يُحِبّها وَلَها ضرائر إلا أكْثَرْنَ عليها . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

في لهجة اهل نجد يسمون الضر (طبينة) واعتقد ان المعنى واحد (ابتسامة)
والمثل يقول: الضرة مرة. والمثل الاخر يقول: الطبينة غبينة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وانا أقول في لهجة نجد يسمون الضرة ( جارة ) .
أما ( طبينة ) اسمعها من الأخوات الأردنيات ، وكذلك أهل المدينة .
ومن أرادت السلامة ؛ فلا تجتمع بضرتها أبدا . ( راحة لها ، ولزوجها ، ولضرتها ) .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم .و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------

